# High-End Battery Cap helper!



## Rob Fisher (11/12/20)

If you (like me) hate the battery cap's on most high-end gear this is for you! I asked @BigGuy to ask Chad to design a cap remover helper thingy for me. That was yesterday... today he popped in to pick up his Yogi Dani Pipe I brought in for him and dropped off the result! Winner Winner Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 13


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (11/12/20)

Now that is such a nice tool to have! Especially for all your Phantom's lined up for a battery change...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Silver (11/12/20)

Rob, that’s marvelous !
You know how to enhance the user experience !

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (11/12/20)

Most just like on the example shown also have a hole either side, i have always used needle nosed tweezers, one prong in each hole that works a treat especially if you have crossed threads and it's stuck! Very good simple invention though!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (11/12/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> If you (like me) hate the battery cap's on most high-end gear this is for you! I asked @BigGuy to ask Chad to design a cap remover helper thingy for me. That was yesterday... today he popped in to pick up his Yogi Dani Pipe I brought in for him and dropped off the result! Winner Winner Chicken Dinner!
> View attachment 216514



I'll help you name it. BC key.
Battery Cap Key. If you want to be fancy call it Backey™!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------

